# raise sunken living room with fireplace



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Is this a wood burning fireplace?
How is it vented? 
Is there a chimney or what?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Pictures please!


----------



## jamxi (Jun 5, 2011)

The previous owners had put in a direct vent gas insert fireplace. Here are some images for reference.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there a possibility that you could lower the rest of the floor? If it is wood that would probably be cheaper than rebuilding your fireplace. I wonder what the thinking was behind the different heights of the floor.


----------



## jamxi (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, we would sure like to know what they were thinking as well. Lowering the floor did cross my mind, but I've pulled up the carpet a little and it looks like the upper part is concrete. The higher section of the room is 15 x 10 and there's an area of 6 x 11 in front of the lower section I'd need to lower as well to complete the room. So I think lowering the flooring is going to be a bigger issue.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

More questions---How old is the house?

Is the flue all masonry or is it metal?

Is the inside of the fire box masonry or a steel insert?

You may need to check the flue in the attic --

Was that ever a wood burner or was the flue sized for gas only.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Altering that fireplace looks like it would be expensive. What is it that bothers you the most about that space? If it is a simple issue of having an 8" drop maybe you could put some sort of transitional step down. Maybe a 2-3 ft wood deck/step 4" lower down to the fireplace.


----------



## jamxi (Jun 5, 2011)

The house was built in the late 70s. The fireplace was just a regular wood fireplace that someone later added a gas insert. Looking at it from the outside it looks to be all brick and there's another fireplace on the second floor directly above that shares the chimney.

So right now the sunken area is really unsuable for us. If The fireplace can't be raised then I'm considering having the floor filled in as much as possible. I think it will look a little hokey, but at least the the room would be more usable. If I were to fill it in I'd prefer to use something like cement, since we had some water seepage from this last harsh winter. I'm also concerned with the wood flooring and a fireplace seem like a possible hazard especially if it's sunken.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The fireplaces don't share a flue---or the shouldn't , anyway.

If the flues are masonry and not metal,it should be possible to punch a new opening for a wood burning stove--then brick up the opening.

You don't provide adequate info---that looks like a Heat-o-lator insert---and I suspect that there is a steel flue above it.

You may benefit from getting a pro out there to spell out your options.---Mike---


----------



## jamxi (Jun 5, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> The fireplaces don't share a flue---or the shouldn't , anyway.
> 
> If the flues are masonry and not metal,it should be possible to punch a new opening for a wood burning stove--then brick up the opening.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Mike I don't really know much about this. I'm sure you're right about it not sharing the same flue, that wouldn't make much sense. I guess I'll keep calling around and see if I can get someone to look at it. What type of pro should I be looking for?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Either a fireplace company--a chimney sweep and inspection company or a masonry contractor who builds fire places.


----------



## jamxi (Jun 5, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Either a fireplace company--a chimney sweep and inspection company or a masonry contractor who builds fire places.


Alright I'll check around.

Thanks.


----------

